# Ninja Slash! dinosaur KO



## BORTZ (Apr 9, 2010)

I like doing these. i think im gonna do more of these.


----------



## elchzard (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 10, 2010)

That looks pretty sick, bro.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

is that a tortoise ?


----------



## Raika (Apr 16, 2010)

POOR ANIMALS!! SADISTIC NINJA!!
...
Jk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Love your drawings, looking forward to more.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice picture. Your good.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 19, 2010)

Ninja looks pretty cool

*Posts merged*

Ninja looks pretty cool


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

It's nice.


----------



## redsmas (May 3, 2010)

lol made me think of dinosaur king when I read the title
Does anyone else know what I am talking about
P.S I like the ninja


----------

